# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #8729 Μελίσσια

## thalexan

Ο κόμβος λειτουργεί με σταθερό link προς Lebyathan.

Στο ερχόμενο ΣΚ θα στηθεί το 2ο BB-link με thalexan (#872 :: .

Κομβούχοι με ελεύθερα interfaces που είναι πρόθυμοι για BB-link μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου.

----------


## thalexan

Up and running:


awmn-6718-8729 (Lebyathan-thalexan2) 802.11a (5.700 MHz)
awmn-8728-8729 (thalexan-thalexan2) 802.11a (5.500 MHz)

----------

